# Good books about air war over Russian Front



## Greg Boeser (May 2, 2022)

I'm looking for some good books about the air war over the Russian front. 
I saw a book once at 1/2 Price Books that covered the activities of the minor Axis air forces involved, but of course, the wallet was, as usual, empty.
I am looking for a day to day chronology, similar to the Shores books.
What's out there?


----------



## fubar57 (May 2, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jamoliva (May 2, 2022)

Black Cross Red Star Series in 5 volumes cover from Operation Barbarossa to Kursk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 4, 2022)

Currently at work Greg but have a few not shown above. Will post when I get home.


----------



## Micdrow (May 4, 2022)

Greg, I have not see something as in-depth as shores books but I do have these if you want more info including the ones above already mentioned except I only have book 4 of the Black Cross Red Star Series. My son is majoring in Russian military defense so he has read more then me on these though I really enjoyed the Bomber Pilot on the Eastern Front 307 missions behind enemy lines. I do have a ton of books on Soviet aircraft if you would like to know those as well. Let me know which looks more interesting to you and I can try and post more info on that book 

All the best
Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 4, 2022)

Sorry still finding more, that should be it unless you want specific planes and such, that I have a ton of Soviet aircraft books


----------



## fubar57 (May 4, 2022)

Greg, If you want I can PM these to you

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 4, 2022)

Thanks guys.
The Bergstrom books are what I think I'm looking for.
Fubar, I'm looking for air engagement descriptions, for generating air game scenarios.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

